# panasonic tx-p37x10b TV "no service"



## Kenny825507 (Feb 26, 2010)

my 3-4 year old panasonic plasma tx-p37x10b has started to show a problem on freeview

after 4 mins the screen goes black and a box appears with "no service" :angry:

if you go up or down a channel it is back again for another 4 mins

any ideas?
sky and dvd player work fine only TV freeview affected

i have done full re-tune of all dvd channels several times


----------

